# Become an iTech! iCracked expanding across Canada! Got what it takes?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hi ehMacians. As many of you know, I fairly recently left running ehMac.ca to devout my full-time to being an iPhone, iPad and iPod touch repair person for a company called iCracked. Things have been going really great and I'm now helping out with expansion across Canada. We're looking for more "iTechs" in Canadian cities like:


Toronto
Vancouver
Montreal
Edmonton
Ottawa
Winnipeg
Victoria
London
Halifax
Hamilton
Surrey
Kingston
and many other Canadian cities! 










You can find out more information about becoming an iTech at:
*iCracked, Become an iCracked Technician*

If you are interested in becoming a *Canadian iTech*, please don't fill out the form online, but rather, email resume and information about yourself to *[email protected]*. If we think you're a good candidate, someone from iCracked will contact you about joining the team of over 300 iTechs (And growing fast!)

You can always PM or email me questions before applying to [email protected].


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Can this be a part-time at home job?
I've been fixing iphones since a long time, and would be nice to do this on a part-time basis.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

IllusionX said:


> Can this be a part-time at home job?
> I've been fixing iphones since a long time, and would be nice to do this on a part-time basis.


There are iTechs who start out part-time. Some keep it as a part-time job while others (like myself) get busy enough to make it a full-time gig.


----------



## Rickyscv (May 13, 2011)

What if you have a knack for fixing things but have no degree or papers in the trade. Also, are you looking for younger people or would a sixty year old have a chance?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Rickyscv said:


> What if you have a knack for fixing things but have no degree or papers in the trade. Also, are you looking for younger people or would a sixty year old have a chance?


There is training and lots of resources at your disposal. 

Not looking for any specific age requirements, there are iTechs who are college students and there are iTechs who are retired. A knack for fixing things is really great along with an entrepreneurial spirit. This is not to be an employee of iCracked, but to run your own iCracked iTech business.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Some iPhone and iPad repairs done in March.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks for the emails and PM's so far. Be sure if you're submitting a resume, to send to [email protected]. 

Any questions before hand, fire me off a PM or send me an email to [email protected].


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I do have a knack for opening up tiny devices to fix stuff, and I do need an excuse to buy a new six speed manual 2014 Kia Rondo...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dona83 said:


> I do have a knack for opening up tiny devices to fix stuff, and I do need an excuse to buy a new six speed manual 2014 Kia Rondo...


LOL. Almost all iTechs who get dedicated vehicles with wraps are going with Smart Cars. I would of as well, but at 6'7", I don't fit in one (Just barely though)  Other iTechs just put something on the back window, or little magnet signs on the front. 

My KIA iCracked Mobile feels like my little race car with sponsored advertising on it. My teenage kids... not so excited to have Dad's face on the side that draws attention to them when I pick them up from high school.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

+1 and a Like if I may!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Man, shame this wasn't posted before I left Canada... this would have been perfect for me. Though I would never, in a million years, buy a Smart car. I've driven them, and hated every moment of it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

kloan said:


> Man, shame this wasn't posted before I left Canada... this would have been perfect for me. Though I would never, in a million years, buy a Smart car. I've driven them, and hated every moment of it.


 Definitely not mandatory to buy a smart car. 

So, when you coming back to Canada? :heybaby:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Definitely not mandatory to buy a smart car.
> 
> So, when you coming back to Canada? :heybaby:


*sigh*.... not soon enough.... whenever I can manage to save up enough to afford the move.


----------



## sumaira (Jul 10, 2014)

woww. thats simply amazing


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

He must need a class ad real bad?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I wonder which iTech posted for some ehmac exposure?? Maybe even a Canadian possibly living in Canada eh??


----------

